# Carrying Eggs Or Just Sick?



## Unit134679 (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently read online that African Cichlid females reproduce by carrying eggs within the mouth. I just noticed one of my fish has an enlarged mouth, more particularly the chin (bottom bottom?). I'm not sure whether this is true and it is carrying eggs or if it is getting sick. I wanted to find out prior to posting in the illness section. Thanks!


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like she's carrying eggs. When they have a mouthful the buccal pouch will bulge, getting bigger as the fry mature.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Without viewing a pic. of the fish--my "guesstimate" is that the fish "appears" is holding. Some cichlids carry their eggs and then fry in their mouth until such a time and then release them. Others lay them on rock or in the substrate etc. Ssooo.....be ready for some gills/guys fry's.. :roll: ... :lol: ...time will tell.!! 8)


----------



## Unit134679 (Jul 12, 2007)

Appreciate the heads up! I'm excited to see the turn out opcorn:


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations my frind u r gona be dad :thumb:


----------

